# Housing and Schools in Toronto



## dannyx (May 26, 2010)

Okay, I know there are a lot of threads out there addressing this issue but not that I have found address my situation entirely. 

I am relocating from Niagara on the Lake to the GTA through work. I will be working near the Keele/Eglinton area. 

I would be okay commuting by car for 30-40 minutes each way max. I have been looking at Mississauga, Oakville, Westmount and Etobicoke.

I am looking for a good area for families, with a good Elementary school that has full day JK and child care before and after school hours. 

Housing wise I need 3 bedrooms plus, double garage, finished basement, garden, pool would be nice but not essential. Budget for monthly rental is up to $2,500, possibly a little more for something perfect. I don't want much I know 

Are there any other areas I could consider?
What is the airport noise like around the Westmount area?
What are the best areas for English speaking schools?

Any advise would be appreciated, thanks in advance.


----------



## SallySensors (Oct 23, 2012)

You may want to consider the Vaughn or Richmond Hill area as well. I'm not too sure about the house prices up there, but it will widen your search a little bit more, which may be beneficial. The commute wouldn't be too bad and I've heard nothing but good about the schools in those areas. Hope your search is going well!


----------



## dannyx (May 26, 2010)

Thanks, I had a look and you can get some nice places for reasonable money. I have to find out a bit more about the schools.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Richmond Hill has great schools, if you want your kids to learn Cantonese or Mandirin. Seriously. I was raised in T.Hill/R.Hill and that's the present state of affairs.


----------



## nataliehahn (May 26, 2012)

dannyx said:


> Okay, I know there are a lot of threads out there addressing this issue but not that I have found address my situation entirely.
> 
> I am relocating from Niagara on the Lake to the GTA through work. I will be working near the Keele/Eglinton area.
> 
> ...


Anywhere in Oakville is good, schools are great and if your looking at Mississauga I would recommend the Lorne Park area. Its close to the qew for travelling and schools are good too. You should be able to find something nice that meets your criteria in your budget.


----------

